# New Face For M4



## Mr Yarrow (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi,

I have a second hand M4 that Id like to put a Yao sterile dial in...but I have no idea how to work out what size dial I need to get.

Can anyone offer advice, espercially those who've done this themselves in the past 

Rgds


----------



## Mr Yarrow (Nov 25, 2008)

So no-one has taken theres apart before and measuerd the face :huh:

Oh well, guess Ill have to have a play with it and find out, wish me luck.

Rgds


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

If you take a look at the MkII website, he lists dials under ETA and Seiko - you want one to fit ETA movements...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mr Yarrow said:


> So no-one has taken theres apart before and measuerd the face :huh:
> 
> Oh well, guess Ill have to have a play with it and find out, wish me luck.
> 
> Rgds


have you tried emailing roy? im pretty sure he'll have he exact measurements for your watch


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah try roy - If I recall they do 3 sizes for the ETA depending on the movment so you need to make sure you get the right one!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

They are 28mm


----------

